# Coffee on the train



## CNW (May 15, 2010)

I have just come home from riding the SWC and Pacific Surfliner to Santa Barbara. I had lodging in a lovely Inn but coffee was not served til 7AM and that's Pacific time, so 9AM by my internal Central time. Anyway I bought my own coffee pot and although I have left coffee makers in several states I managed to bring this one home in a sack. My brother and wife who were seeing me off joked that I could brew coffee in my roomette and we laughed that it would blow out the circuits and cause the train to malfunction. It did however set me to thinking that they make one cup travel pots and I have located one that says it fits in luggage or back pack. Now to the question-do you think it would get you scolded if you brewed a cup in your roomette before the attendant around got to brewing the community pot. Some are very good about getting it out by 5AM and others are not.


----------



## Bob Dylan (May 15, 2010)

Shouldnt be problem @ all IF your plug works in the room!  DVDs,laptops,phones,GPS etc. use juice too, just no microwaves or portable fridges like the infamous thread we had on here last year! :lol:


----------



## CNW (May 15, 2010)

Missed that thread darn!


----------



## sunchaser (May 15, 2010)

There are those that bring electric teapots, so you should not have a problem, as long as the outlet works in the roomette. I would however, use bottled water for your coffee. The water in the system is not very tasty. We brought portable french presses, but no way to heat water. The Sleeping Car Attendant said he could get it from the diner, I just didn't want to send him for it. Still contemplating getting an electric teapot-I am usually up way before they would be brewing coffee.


----------



## caravanman (May 15, 2010)

I always have trouble getting a proper cup of tea, you guys just don't know how to boil water for tea!

Caravan man on his first Amtrak trip.. beard is all grey now!







So, I have a travel kettle, works on 120 and 240 volts.. used in USA, Europe, India, with the correct adaptors!

Cheers,

Eddie


----------



## sunchaser (May 15, 2010)

caravanman said:


> I always have trouble getting a proper cup of tea, you guys just don't know how to boil water for tea!
> Caravan man on his first Amtrak trip.. beard is all grey now!
> 
> 
> ...


 Yes I was talking about you!!!  I wish I could find a small tea kettle like yours here!!!


----------



## caravanman (May 15, 2010)

You could buy a small 125v kettle from Maceys USA stores a year or two back, think it was called/brand Bodum..?

*edit* Just checked.. they don't do that small version with cord attached any more.

Ed : cool:


----------



## PerRock (May 15, 2010)

I've used a travel hot water coil its this little thing that clips onto the side of a travel mug and plugs in. I usually travel coach and when I was using it we had to use the electric in the bathroom (usually the changing room); but had no problems.

peter


----------



## City of Miami (May 15, 2010)

Sunbeam Hot Shot Hot Water Dispenser, model 6131. I have one for use here in the house. A little bit bulky to take on a trip but it doesn't weight much. About as big as a 1# can of coffee. It takes it about 30 seconds to boil a mug full of water.


----------



## caravanman (May 15, 2010)

So that was why the bathroom was so steamy.. ?

Ed 

(Re the "Sunbeam Hot Shot" while that seems a good idea, one needs to check the wattage... Electrical items which boil fast could draw a lot of amps (current) which might blow a fuse on the train. Low wattage camping kettles take a longer time to heat up, but don't over strain the wiring.. Ed )


----------



## sunchaser (May 15, 2010)

caravanman said:


> You could buy a small 125v kettle from Maceys USA stores a year or two back, think it was called/brand Bodum..?
> *edit* Just checked.. they don't do that small version with cord attached any more.
> 
> Ed : cool:


If you are talking about Macey's Department Store, they aren't any around here. I've looked on Bodum's site, that's where I found the french presses. The kettles they have now look too big.



PerRock said:


> I've used a travel hot water coil its this little thing that clips onto the side of a travel mug and plugs in. I usually travel coach and when I was using it we had to use the electric in the bathroom (usually the changing room); but had no problems.
> peter


I've looked around for these locally too, I guess I just need to order a couple in. I thought they wouldn't get the water hot enough! Also, I read reviews for them & you must make sure they are in the water before plugging/unplugging them or it will burn out. It's on my things to get for the train list!!!


----------



## Green Maned Lion (May 15, 2010)

My issue wouldn't be getting scolded so much as scalded.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2010)

All this personal kettle stuff is way too complicated, just bring a 5 hour energy to get you through until the community pot is ready.


----------



## dlagrua (May 15, 2010)

If Amtrak hasn't changed its policy, last year we recall that every sleeper had a coffee machine in the vestible or at the end. It was on for th entire trip. Where there is coffee there should be hot water. They also had a supply of bottled water, cups, ice and the coffee sugar and creamers.

I guess a small brew pot would work in the sleepers as long as it drew no more than a few hundred watts. The one time that I needed hot water for brewing some chalomile tea I used the Amtrak cup and what they commonly called an immersion heater to heat the water. I have an old one. It looks like a coil with a cord and plug on it. You put the coil in the water and plug it in. You then have boiling hot water in about 1 minute.

UPDATE: They still sell these and they do boil water quickly. They work but just don't let the coil come out of the cup.






The small 200W Norpro unit is available at ACE Hardware for $8.95 I would not get the larger wattage units for use on Amtrak sleepers as they may blow the circuits. Stay around 200-300W and you'll be fine.


----------



## sunchaser (May 15, 2010)

dlagrua said:


> If Amtrak hasn't changed its policy, last year we recall that every sleeper had a coffee machine in the vestible or at the end. It was on for th entire trip. Where there is coffee there should be hot water. They also had a supply of bottled water, cups, ice and the coffee sugar and creamers. I guess a small brew pot would work in the sleepers as long as it drew no more than a few hundred watts. The one time that I needed hot water for brewing some chalomile tea I used the Amtrak cup and what they commonly called an immersion heater to heat the water. I have an old one. It looks like a coil with a cord and plug on it. You put the coil in the water and plug it in. You then have boiling hot water in about 1 minute.
> 
> UPDATE: They still sell these and they do boil water quickly. They work but just don't let the coil come out of the cup.
> 
> ...


I guess they used to have a hot water tap near the coffee maker, but pulled them because of safety reasons.

I unfortunately wake up as early as 4:30, sometimes cannot go back to sleep. Way too early for the community pot to be ready. I don't think we even have an ACE hardware here anymore.

But no worries-I'll find something to fit the job well before we go again, whether it's an immersion heater or teapot!


----------



## sunchaser (May 15, 2010)

Green Maned Lion said:


> My issue wouldn't be getting scolded so much as scalded.


:lol: That's me & the oven, not the hot water! :lol:


----------



## rosemary (May 16, 2010)

u can buy travel kettles from Amazon, just looked


----------



## PerRock (May 16, 2010)

You can get them at:

Amazon

Magellan's

Ebay

REI

Walmart does not appear to have one (they have gas powered ones; but I don't think Amtrak would be to happy if you use one of 'em)

That is a short list; I found if you searched a companies website for either "Hot Water" or "Water Heater" it would come up, might be on another page...

peter


----------



## GAT (May 16, 2010)

How about a completely different approach? I use a good quality slender Thermos and fill it each evening. I have one that keeps coffee good and hot for twelve hours - especially if you warm the interior with hot water before putting the coffee in. Fill it from the community pot before going to bed. Thermos's vary widely in heat retention quality. The one I currently use (best I've ever had) is a double-lined, vacuum-sealed metal (stainless steel?) slender canister with a handle and about twenty years old. It is called "Thermos Shuttle," and the labeling on the bottom says TGB-1000 072 Nippon Sanso Corp. (I guess Thermos sold or licensed its trademark.) It's 3.5" diameter and 10.5" high. It holds a quart, but of course you don't have to fill it complete;ly.

Just a thought to avoid the electricity problem and potential spilling hassles.


----------



## Jeremy (May 16, 2010)

George said:


> . . . The one I currently use (best I've ever had) is a double-lined, vacuum-sealed metal (stainless steel?) slender canister with a handle and about twenty years old. It is called "Thermos Shuttle," and the labeling on the bottom says TGB-1000 072 Nippon Sanso Corp. . . .


I have a smaller version, same brand name and manufacturer. Holds about a pint and has a locking flip-top lid, you can drink directly from the bottle. Works great, needs no electricity, eliminates waiting for the water to boil. A great travel companion, fits easily in a briefcase or travel bag. Got mine from Campmor, although I don't see it in their web site today.

Jeremy


----------



## GAT (May 16, 2010)

Jeremy said:


> George said:
> 
> 
> > . . . The one I currently use (best I've ever had) is a double-lined, vacuum-sealed metal (stainless steel?) slender canister with a handle and about twenty years old. It is called "Thermos Shuttle," and the labeling on the bottom says TGB-1000 072 Nippon Sanso Corp. . . .
> ...


That's great to know. The smaller version would be much better for the train, also in my car. Thanks for the info.


----------



## CNW (May 16, 2010)

Thanks for all the input everyone. I especially liked the scalded vs scolded comment. LOL  The electric plugs are sold at some county jails, but this is not first hand knowledge! Here is the one I am considering. http://traveloasis.com/coffee-makers.html


----------



## wayman (May 16, 2010)

Green Maned Lion said:


> My issue wouldn't be getting scolded so much as scalded.


He won't get scalded if he's skilld'd enough at makin' coffee :lol:


----------



## the_traveler (May 16, 2010)

How about this one from Magellan's - and for a short time, if you order via the Points for Shopping portal, you get *14** AGR points per $* also!


----------



## alanh (May 16, 2010)

I don't think the old-school percolators in the Superliners ever had a hot water spigot. As I recall, the more modern drip coffee makers in the Viewliners do have one.


----------



## CNW (May 17, 2010)

The coffee maker I want uses cold water and I thought the suggestion to use the bottled water provided was a good idea. I rarely drink plain water although I know one should!


----------



## had8ley (May 17, 2010)

I never was a coffee drinker even after working 37 years of RR'ing with a lot of nights thrown in. If all else fails, I have never encountered an LD train that didn't leave the coffee pot on in the diner or the lounge for the Conductor and A/C. Seems that the OBS crew likes to get along as best as possible with the operating crews.


----------



## CNW (May 17, 2010)

This is a good point and I know there is coffee in other places on the train. It is just that it seems to put you in the position of having them do you a favor to give you some and there are those employees that just don't want to be bothered and it shows. I told the story of taking coffee from the adjoining sleeper, being scolded, not scalded, and then seeing a sign appear saying "coffee for this car only"! Plus many inns don't have in room coffee and don't serve til 7am or so and I would be using it there primarily and not having to jettison a coffee pot I had purchased and couldn't carry home on the train which I have done several times.


----------



## Bill Haithcoat (May 17, 2010)

Just to throw in a little perspective to the coffee thing....

Please note that preAmtrak trains did not have anything comparable to the coffee, juice etc setups we have today in the sleeper.. I do not remember just when all that was introduced,

I just know preAmtrak (and early Amtrak, I guess), had no such things.there was a period in there when cofeee or juice was brought to your room as your wakeup all.. I do not remember the transition times.

Now there were a few cases scattered around the country with something like afternoon tea and coffee in the lounge car,things like that. That preAmtrak and maybe early Amtrak also.

Your attendant I think could or would bring you coffee from the diner,just as they could and do bring meals. But the avearge passenger did not do that, as I recall.

ALso, the running ice water in your rooms. Even at the beginning of the streamline era, late 30's and late 40's,,cold drinking water as provided in a jug.

It is sort of like how there are so many more showers today.


----------



## Cho Cho Charlie (May 17, 2010)

CNW said:


> I told the story of taking coffee from the adjoining sleeper, being scolded, not scalded, and then seeing a sign appear saying "coffee for this car only"!


Me too.

The coffee maker in my sleeper was out, and my SA told to just go to the next sleeper, and help myself to coffee there. However, that sleeper's SA was outraged that I dared to get myself a cup from *HIS* coffee maker. Yea, I am a sleeper passenger, and I am entitled to coffee!

I will add that I have helped myself to coffee from the dining car late at night too. The coffee urn was still hot, and next to it was "to go" cups with lids, straw stirrers, sugar, and creamers. I assume that such would not have been left out, unless the LSA was expecting and permitting people to help themselves.


----------



## had8ley (May 17, 2010)

Cho Cho Charlie said:


> CNW said:
> 
> 
> > I told the story of taking coffee from the adjoining sleeper, being scolded, not scalded, and then seeing a sign appear saying "coffee for this car only"!
> ...


9 chances out of 10 those goodies were left out for crew. I've never heard any LSA tell a pax that they could help themselves at any hour. It may also be against regs in the diner or lounge car.


----------

